# Building a portable layout



## acbailey (Dec 27, 2007)

Any suggestions on the most cost effective way to build a portable layout to run live steam? I need to build it to fit a 2 car garage of approximate size of 18' x 20'. I live in a community where I do not own the land. I plan on single track and will be running smaller engines like the PRR G5 and E6.

Art


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Art
Are you looking for 3rd party build or suggestion on how best to build it yourself?


----------



## up9018 (Jan 4, 2008)

How portable does it need to be? How often do you plan on moving it?

Chris


----------



## BigRedOne (Dec 13, 2012)

Do you plan to operate in the 18 x 20 foot garage space, or store it there and operate elsewhere?

In terms of portability, do you have a size limitation for transport?

What kinds of tools and fabrication skill do you have available?


----------



## Ironton (Jan 2, 2008)

If you are planning on building it yourself, you might want to contact Jim Sanders. He has a portable layout he has been taking to shows for the last few years and it seems to be holding up well. Made of plywood mostly I think.

Hope it Helps


----------



## Poly62 (May 10, 2015)

Here are some answers to replies as well as a better definition of what I plan to do. I plan to build the layout myself since I found that third party builds are out of my price range. The layout will be set up in the garage only and stored there. I will transport it to shows or other locations. I have built fixed model train layouts as well as as portable modules in wood and have a full set of woodworking tools.

Art


----------



## scottemcdonald (Jan 11, 2008)

Art,

I have a small portable track that is constructed out of solid insulation foam (2") sandwiched between two pieces of 1/4" lauan plywood. The end caps are 1" x 2" x (width of layout) pine with dowel connectors and a bolt with a wing nut. The sections sit on small a-frames (mini saw horses). Its light-weight and sturdy. It is a design that Tom Bowdler came up with and is chronicled in the September/October 2004, No. 77 issue of Steam in the Garden. 

Boy Scout Train Show 2008 by Scott McDonald, on Flickr

Scott


----------



## Homo Habilis (Jul 29, 2011)

Art:

You might be interested in this G Scale Modular build thread. It is by our own Ty (fockewulf37). Perhaps there will be information or techniques that are adaptable to your needs.

Mark


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Art,
One thing that you should build into your design IF you intend to take the layout to other places, is to make the leg length adjustable to allow for floors that are not level.
One of out local groups did not do this on their first attempt, and at one place that they go every year, it resulted in a very steep incline at one end.
They now have adjustable legs to allow for this situation.
Also, I always tell people to stay with materials that you are able to, and like to, work with.
Cheers,
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------

